# 6 string with high f



## Encephalon5 (Jan 15, 2011)

I've a six string ibanez. If i were to throw on strings.... eadgcf as opposed to beadgc (low to high) is there anything I would have to do to the bass or could I just do it? I know i'd be using smaller strings so that might be kind of weird with the nut


----------



## Bobulot (Jan 15, 2011)

It would be best in the long run to get a new nut cut to match the smaller gauges, but in the short term you wouldn't really have to make many adjustment other than to the intonation. I see from your post history that you a GSR206, they have a pretty straight path from the nut to the tuners on the headstock so you shouldn't have much problem with the smaller strings getting pulled sideways in the current nut.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jan 15, 2011)

I did this once but there is no real issue.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yea. It would just be a temporary thing. I just want to see how I would handle the f string. I'm considering getting a seven.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jan 15, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> Yea. It would just be a temporary thing. I just want to see how I would handle the f string. I'm considering getting a seven.



This very experiment is what provoked me get into ERBs. Now as a warning the F may sound a bit louder than the other strings.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm certain you won't ever need a new nut for thinner strings. I've been stringing up basses with thinner strings for 15 years with no problems. I've used .007s in .032 slots and .045s in .135 slots etc. etc.

The strings go down at an angle over the nut, this, combined with the downforce generated and the curve of the slot floor all keep the string centered in the slot.

Okay now string choice. Roundwounds of gauge .020 .022 are available for F but they will be tight. Since they have very thin cores they may be prone to breakage and will have little pitch response to string bending, if you even dare bend.

Plain strings seem to sound louder and brighter, which is the common complaint against them, but this is because the gauge is too big. A .020p will also be a stiff string since it is a solid cylinder, this creates inharmonicity / bad tone. The trick with plains is a lower tension than the C string, use a .016p or something. The lower gauge makes the tone quieter and more mellow, matching the other strings. Plain strings of around .016p have a huge pitch response to string bending and are very strong so are perfect if you like to bend.

You'll need to reset the intonation of the saddles and the saddle height if going from a taperwound to a non taperwound.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 15, 2011)

There's a good chance you'll find a guitar string long enough for the F (Rotosound, D'Aquisto), just thread an old detached bass ball end onto it. At your guitar shop it's fun to ask to unwind a .016p and measure it against a bass, then you can survey their stupid dumbfounded expressions when you explain it's for a bass HAHA! This will make your string sets cheaper too.

Alternatively Circle K Strings sell plain steel single bass strings in all gauges.


----------

